# Lable Making?



## roblloyd (Apr 2, 2011)

What do you use to make labels? My first labels I did in Photoshop then saved that as an image to use in Word for Avery labels. Not sure if that was the best way?
I just noticed Avery has software to download. This is a new PC and running perfectly and I hate to install stuff on it if it's not worth it.

Just got Avery 5263 2x4 labels for the port wine & 375ml bottles and 5264 3.33x4 for regular bottles. Staples didn't have removable in stock so I hope these are ok to take off later on. Haven't opened them yet if anyone says stay away from these.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 2, 2011)

May of us use the avery label program. Free down load. Easy on and easy soak off. You can keep the same photo or change for each label.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2011)

I use the Avery label template for Word, it works great. I use the 3.33 x 3.33 myself which is OL150. I use Photoshop and Picture It, mainly Picture it as PhotoShop is a little over my head with much of it.


----------



## SBWs (Apr 2, 2011)

*On line Site to design and print labels*

I have been experimenting with this link. It is on Avery Web Site and you can design labels and print without loading any software on your computer.

http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-%26-Software/Software/Avery-Design--Print-Online.htm#


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2011)

I use the Avery program and Avery 8164 label.


----------



## Luc (Apr 3, 2011)

I take a photograph of the fruit that I am making the wine with, or google a picture of it.

Next I put 4 frames on a sheet of paper in my wordprocessor. Put the pics in, add some text like alcohol content etc etc and then print that.

So 4 labels on a sheet of paper.
I cut them and glue them with milk.

Just put them upwards down on a table and wet them with milk. Next stick tem on the bottle.

Milk is a fantastic glue and when soaked in water the labels come off with no effort.

Find a fine example here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/11/appel-aardbeienwijn-apple.html

or here 
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/12/merlot.html

Luc


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 3, 2011)

Drink more (faster)...label less...

Actually I have been using gummed paper, with some software that my wife (graphic designer) has. printing on a regular ink jet and then spraying with a matte finish poly.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 3, 2011)

What do you think of this for a template?
I need to add the correct details. Do you just do the year bottled or month & year?

Please feel free to say it sucks or whatever. I am just playing around trying to come up with a nice label I can just change a couple things on easily. Just learned how to do layer masking in Photoshop.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you kidding me? I would be really proud to put those labels on my bottles any day! They are awesome. I add the date I bottle 04.04.2011 other's add the date they start the fermentation and then some just put the year the fruit was harvested and I believe thats what commercial wineries do. So tell me more about those labels. Are you going to have to cut each one out or are you finding labels cut like that. I would also come up with a name for your wine cellar which will personalize that wine to you.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

"Shot in the Dark" is the name? I was going to put that into the Word Avery template to print out on the laser 3.33x4 labels.

I was thinking of doing the date as the time I started the batch. From kits it would be hard to tell what year the grapes are from right? Yes Wineries use the grape date.

I was thinking of also adding the BrewTrax batch ID so I could look it up later on if I had 2 or more of the same types.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok now I get the whole picture. I thought you were putting oval label on your bottles, I thought damn that looks cool. Now I see its just the picture and I still like it a lot. Awesome job.


----------



## Flem (Apr 4, 2011)

Great looking labels, Rob. I really like them.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Ok now I get the whole picture. I thought you were putting oval label on your bottles, I thought damn that looks cool. Now I see its just the picture and I still like it a lot. Awesome job.


That makes more sense about the label type. I would not want to cut those by hand.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Would it look better with a border around it?


----------



## Arne (Apr 4, 2011)

Rob,
Print one out and cut it about the size of your label paper. The paper will give you a border. Just a thought Arne.


----------



## Flem (Apr 4, 2011)

Rob, I think a border would make it "pop"!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

I personally think it's badazz. Definitely intriguing. When people say "Hey this is really good wine" you can reply...."Well it was just "a shot in the dark!" Thanks


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Here they are with date changed, batch ID and a simple border.

What do think now? Is it a good label to keep or should I think of something different?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Rob it is looking awesome. Can you center "shot in the Dark and reduce the broken bottle to still fit in the corner?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

I love the broken bottle. Peter Sellers thing. I add to my labels the date the wine was started (year), ph, acid%, sulfite in ppm and the wine type obviously.

All this is just for my own personal reference. Good Job.


----------



## Flem (Apr 4, 2011)

I know the broken bottle is part of your concept but, I think it would look classier without it. Just my opinion. Like Dan said, it kind of throws it off balance.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's version 2 - centered.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Version 3...


----------



## Flem (Apr 4, 2011)

Rob, I like version 3 the best. It just looks cleaner to me. IMHO
But what really counts is what you like!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

Flem said:


> Rob, I like version 3 the best. It just looks cleaner to me. IMHO
> But what really counts is what you like!



I disagree. The broken bottle adds to the name. IMHO


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok Rob you know we're being honest. I agree with Steve, I like the bottle also. I would crop out the last piece of broken glass on the right and move it over just a bit more. Once you get that perfected the way you want it, you can use it as a template going forward. The last thing, I would reduce the font of the date and abv. You want all eyes focused and drawn to your name and the name of the wine. Everything else is on the label for you and those few that look for it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay now it's time to bottle and free samples all around


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I will try these ideas. I could send you guys a bottle of port! Is it legal for everyone?


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 4, 2011)

These are all really nice labels. I also agree with keeping the broken bottle but move it to the right more. They look great. I will pm you with my address for the free bottle of port


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I could send you guys a bottle of port! Is it legal for everyone?



That's a whole nother thread.

After the ink cartridge fiasko with the explosives in them all shippers (FedEx/UPS) etc. have gotten more thorough with what is being shipped. Absolutely NEVER SHIP via POST OFFICE!

Token appreciated


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I will try these ideas. I could send you guys a bottle of port! Is it legal for everyone?



Yes you can send but like Steve said only ship Fedex or UPS


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's version 4. I did a couple changes and did a yellowy-black for the font on this one. Dropped the font sizes down and did a mask on the bottle so it's not to vibrant. What say you?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's the Port version. What else do I call this? It was a WE Special Selection Port kit.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Once I find proper packaging I'll send a bottle to whoever PM's me their address. Wade - I know where you live ::

...I mean next time I see you I'll bring you one.

Or if anyone is up for a road trip to CT I'll save you one.


----------



## JordanPond (Apr 4, 2011)

Imagine the Mueller-Thurgau printed on a clear label stock. You've done a great job with these.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

JordanPond said:


> Imagine the Mueller-Thurgau printed on a clear label stock. You've done a great job with these.



Thanks!

I will have to try that if I have enough clear bottles. Think it would work on that greenish-brown color bottle?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Rob, IMHO those are the best labels I have seen a while. They look great!


----------



## JordanPond (Apr 4, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Here's the Port version. *What else do I call this?* It was a WE Special Selection Port kit.



"Not Starbord" - easy boating humor
"Refuge"


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Rob, IMHO those are the best labels I have seen a while. They look great!



You know what else I think makes this is the type style for the wine Co. Seems to fit the bill.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 4, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Rob, IMHO those are the best labels I have seen a while. They look great!



WOW thanks!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is the FINAL one!

All fixed, better corners, correct data, spelling etc. Only thing I fixed right after posting is moving the bottom data down more.
Just have to figure out how to reduce it down for a 2x4 label for the 375 bottles.


----------



## Flem (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job, Rob. It looks very professional.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep, looks awesome Rob!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 5, 2011)

You are no longer the grasshopper. Your are the sensai.

I Love It.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Just have to figure out how to reduce it down for a 2x4 label for the 375 bottles.



Not sure if this will work but could you save it as a jpeg and then shrink it down to the size your looking for?


----------



## Lurker (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't believe that these guys suggested changes, all though even with the changes your labels are great. Just something that I picked up a while back, if using ink jet like me, use hairspray to prevent the ink from running.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker said:


> I can't believe that these guys suggested changes, all though even with the changes your labels are great. Just something that I picked up a while back, if using ink jet like me, use hairspray to prevent the ink from running.



thanks. I do think everyone suggestions helped make it better. So thank you guys!
I am using laser so I think I am ok for bleeding.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

My labels never ran until they hit the sink when empty.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker said:


> I can't believe that these guys suggested changes, all though even with the changes your labels are great.



Rich are saying we shouldn't give our *honest opinion* when folks ask for it and just patronize them?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

I was thinking earlier that it is more than just the wine we make that makes it special. It's the way it is presented. I think everyone in the beginning spends a good bit of time designing a label for their new endevour taking pride in what they have accomplished.

I love when I give someone a btl. of wine first it's thanks then I watch as they look over the label and read about it. Their eyes light up and I know they can't wait to open it. I met Doug (ffemt) last year at a rest for lunch and I gave him 2 btls. I had made. He and his wife had them polished off by 7pm that night.

Some of my wines carry just basic info. Those are the ones we drink in house or for the kids when they have a party of friends. Nothing special needed. But those that are special wines and great achievements I like placing a nice label on.

Hey which do you like better? Being handed an unwrapped Birthday gift or one that's gift wrapped nicely. It's all in the presentation.

Just my 3 cents worth....you know inflation hits everything.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

I was asking for honest opinions and appreciate all of them.

Someone gave me a bottle of merlot something that he made and is supposed to be very good. No labels... I know he said it was merlot and another kind he did a blend with but I don't remember what it was. Having at least the type of wine on there I think is important. For the this one, I would have liked a lot more - blend ratio, year etc.

If it wasn't for washing I'd even do a label on the back with descriptions and other stuff some people like.

So moral of the story - if you post a label be prepared for HONEST answers and sticks and stone may break your bones... you know the rest.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Rich are saying we shouldn't give our *honest opinion* when folks ask for it and just patronize them?


No Dan, I'm just saying that I'm surprized that someone would even try to improve on something so good. 

We come here for honest opinions.

After the changes the labels were still very good.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker said:


> No Dan, I'm just saying that I'm surprized that someone would even try to improve on something so good.
> We come here for honest opinions.
> After the changes the labels were still very good.



Thanks Rich! I think the end result was the best one. Just have to try and match the screen colors to the printer. They are a little darker than I was hoping for. Just have to find out how to calibrate it. It's a Ricoh SP C420DN


----------



## Sirs (Apr 6, 2011)

rob how are you doing the dropshadow on the oval by hand??


----------



## Sirs (Apr 6, 2011)

also have you saved a copy of it still in layers??? if so just resize your layers one at a time to fit on your 2x4 label


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes I always save as layers. I save for web to get the jpg file.
The "drop shadow" is actually a layer mask. I then have the photo behind it.


----------



## CB750 (Apr 10, 2011)

I do mine in photo shop 4"x 4.5" and use the File/Print Layouts/Picture Package to print 4 4"x5" photos. I print them on 20 pound paper cut them with a paper cutter and apply them with one of those cheep glue sticks. They hold up well in the refrigerator but not too good in a cooler with ice. The labels soak off after about 10 seconds under hot water.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2011)

If I am going to put bottles in a cooler of ice I have srink bag to put on the bottles. Yuou just sloip the bottle in and the bad goes nearly to the neck of the bottle, then hit it with a heat gun. It removes easily but protects your labels.


----------

